# محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي



## ابو محمد رضا (17 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة في اي موضوع مفيد بخصوص محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (17 مارس 2010)

المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف الصحى

مياه الصرف الصحي مرتبطة ارتباطا وثيقا بتلوث المياه والتربة , ولهذا فانه من الضروري والحتمي معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي معالجة متكاملة , حتى لا تصل إلى مصادر المياه لاستخدامات أخرى
ويجب أن تكون عملية معالجة وتنقية مياه الصرف الصحي والتخلص من المياه المعالجة والاستفادة منها عملية منظمة تراعي فيها جميع الظروف البيئية والاجتماعية والإنسانية , ولان معظم محطات معالجة مياه الصرف الصحي هي محطات بيولوجية فلهذا تعد المعالجة البيولوجية من أهم نظم المعالجة نظرا لمميزاتها العديدة .
مكونات مياه الصرف الصحى
تتكون مياه المجارى الصحية من المخلفات المنزلية والتى تشمل بقايا الدهون والاطعمة والمنظفات الصناعية المستعملة في الغسيل والتنظيف والمواد العضوية والمخلفات الآدمية كذلك المخلفات الصناعية وهي المياه المتخلفة عن المصانع وتحتوى على نسب مختلفة من المواد العضوية والكيماوية وهذا بالاضافة الى مياه الشطف لساحات المنازل حاملة معها الاتربة وبعض المواد العالقة

الاخطار الناجمة عنها 
ان الاخطار الرئيسية التى تكمن في مياه الصرف الصحي تتمثل في الجراثيم المرضية التى تنتقل مع مياه الصرف والحماة والتى يمكنها ان تتسبب في كثير من الامراض ومن اهم هذه الجراثيم المرضية الموجودة في مياه المجارى الصحية ومنها البكتيريا الضارة والتى تسبب مرض التيفوئيد والكوليرا والدوسنتاريا وغيرها من الامراض الاخرى المعدية والبروتوزوا الكائنات الاولية وهي كثيرة الانتشار في مياه الصرف الصحية وبعضها تنقل مرض الدوسنتاريا الاميبية بالاضافة الى الفطريات.

التاثير على الحياة البيئية
هناك اثار سلبية لمياه الصرف الصحي تؤثر على حياة الانسان والمجتمع بطريقة مباشرة وهي الاثار البيئية الناتجة عن صرف مياه الصرف الى مياه البحر مما يؤدى الى انتشار الكثير من الجراثيم على المناطق الساحلية مسببا اضرار صحية جسيمة لمرتادى هذه الشواطئ وعلى البيئة البحرية والطبيعية هذا بالاضافة الى انتشار الروائح الكريهة المتمثلة في غازكبريتيد الهيدروجين والذى يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي ويسبب امراض العيون والحساسية

السبل الاوفر بيئيا وصحيا للتخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي
زادت القيود على التخلص من مياه الصرف الصحي وخاصة الناتجة عن المناطق الصناعية حيث لا يسمح التخلص منها بصرفها الى البحر او دفنها في الاراضى الفضاء واصبح لزاما على كثير من الصناعات وخاصة التى تنتج مخلفات شديدة التلوث ان تعالج هذه المخلفات داخل المصانع بصورة كافية عن طريق محطات تنقية خاصة قبل تصريفها الى شبكات الصرف الصحى او التخلص منها باى طريقة اخرى.

مراحل المعالجة 
المرحلة الاولى: المعالجة الفيزيائية والتى تشمل التخلص من المخلفات والشوائب العالقة بمختلف انواعها بالاضافة الى التخلص من الرمال العالقة
المرحلة الثنائية:وتشمل المعالجة البيولوجية لمياه الصرف وفيها يتم اذابة الاكسجين الجوى في مياه المجارى وذلك لانعاش البكتيريا الهوائية والتى تقوم بدور فعال في تحويل مياه الصرف الصحي الى مياه قابلة للفصل (سماد- ماء) وتشمل احواض الترسيب التى يتم خلالها فصل الماء الصافي عن الحماة
المرحلة الثالثة:وهى المعالجة المعمقة ( الثالثة ) لمياه الصرف الصحي,وهى أكثر كفاءة من المعالجة البيولوجية التقليدية للوصول إلى القيم المسموحة لتراكيز الملوثات الخارجة مع المياه المعالجة...

حالات استخدام المعالجة المعمقة :‏ 
تأتي مرحلة المعالجة المعمقة ( الثالثة ) لمياه الصرف الصحي بعد مرحلة المعالجة البيولوجية ( الثانوية ) وتهدف إلى رفع كفاءة المعالجة لتصل حتى 99% بالنسبة لتخفيض قيمة مؤشر التلوث بالمواد العضوية القابلة للتحلل البيولوجي bod5 بالإضافة إلى تخفيض تراكيز الآزوت و الفوسفور إلى القيم التي تسمح لها المواصفات ..ويمكن اللجوء إلى استخدام المعالجة المعمقة لمياه الصرف الصحي في الحالات التالية :‏ 
1- انخفاض قدرة التنقية الذاتية للمصادر المائية التي ستلقى فيها المياه‏ 
2- ضرورة تخفيض تراكيز الآزوت و الفوسفور في مياه الصرف المعالجة‏ 
3- عند فقر المنطقة بالمياه و ضرورة استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة في النشاطات البشرية ثانية , وهذه الحالة مشابهة للحالة لدينا حيث من الضروري استخدام المياه المعالجة في الري وفي نشاطات أخرى‏ 

أساليب المعالجة :‏ 
1_التخلص من الفوسفور الزائد : ومصدره بعض مواد التنظيف المستخدمة في حياتنا اليومية و يمكن التخلص من الفوسفور الزائد بإضافة بعض المواد الكيميائية إلى مياه الصرف أثناء المعالجة وتحويل مركبات الفوسفور المنحلة إلى مركبات الفوسفور القابلة للترسيب ...ومن هذه المواد نذكر : مركبات الألمنيوم المائية - كبريتات الحديد...‏ 
ويمكن أن تتم عملية إضافة المواد الكيميائية قبل المعالجة البيولوجية أو أثناءها أو بعد المعالجة ,كما يمكن التخلص من الفوسفور الزائد بيولوجياً أيضاً من خلال اختيار نظام تشغيل لحوض التهوية تتم فيه عملية التهوية بشكل متقطع‏ 
2_التخلص من المركبات الآزوتية الزائدة : ومصدرها في مياه الصرف الصحي هو مخلفات الإنسان و الحيوان ويمكن التخلص من المركبات الآزوتية الزائدة بيولوجياً من خلال نظام تشغيل يضمن معالجة بيولوجية هوائية لفترة من الزمن يتبعها معالجة بيولوجية بغياب الأوكسجين لفترة ثانية من الزمن و يمكن تطبيق نظام التشغيل المذكور بأساليب عديدة في محطات المعالجة‏ 
3_ترشيح المياه : نالت عملية الترشيح اهتماماً كبيراً وذلك بسبب ارتفاع درجة المعالجة وتستطيع هذه الأحواض تخفيض درجة bod5 بحدود 50-70%‏ 
إن أسلوب عمل أحواض ترشيح المياه معروف حيث تشكل طبقة الترشيح على الأغلب من الرمل السيلستي ذي حبات خشنة متجانسة نسبياً , كما يتم استخدام فحم الانتراسيت و الأحجار المسامية الخفيفة.... ويمكن إزالة الملوثات في حمض الترشيح من خلال عدة آليات هي:‏ 
أ - التصفية في الطبقة العلوية‏ 
ب- الترسيب في المسامات‏ 
ج_ الادمصاص على سطح حبات مادة الترشيح ( اي جذب الشوارد الكيميائية)‏ 
د- الفاعلية البيولوجية للأجسام المجهرية‏ 
4_الفصل الغشائي :‏ 
تستخدم طرق الفصل لزيادة كفاءة المعالجة بترشيح المياه المعالجة سابقاً ¯بيولوجياً) عبر أغشية لها القدرة على تمرير الماء وحجز بعض الجزيئات و المواد غير المرغوب فيها و تختلف طرق الترشيح و كفاءتها تبعاً للضغط المطبق على الماء أثناء الترشيح وتصنف هذه الطرق تبعاً لذلك كما يلي:‏ 
1_الترشيح الميكروفي و يبلغ الضغط المطبق 0,5-3 باراً ( قيمة الضغط الجوي)‏ 
2_ما فوق الترشيح و يبلغ الضغط المطبق 1-10 بارات ويستخدم في معالجة مياه الصرف ويمكن حجز المواد الكبيرة‏ 
3_التناضح العكسي : و يبلغ الضغط المطبق 20-100 بار وتستخدم هذه الطريقة لازالة الأملاح من المياه ,وكذلك المواد ذات الجزيئات الصغيرة ,, وتتعلق كفاءة الترشيح الغشائي بنوعية الغشاء و شكله ,فمنه يصنع على هيئة صفائح ومنه على شكل أنابيب وتصنع الأغشية من مواد مختلفة ومن مساوئ هذه الطريقة ارتفاع كلفة التشغيل نسبياً وحساسية الأغشية أمام الملوثات....‏ 
ونشير أخيراً إلى أنه إذا كان تركيز الفوسفور في مياه الصرف المدنية حوالي 10-20 جم/م3 فليس له تأِثير سام على الإنسان ولكنه يسبب نمو الأشنيات و الطحالب في الماء وبالتالي فقر المياه بالأوكسجين و خاصة في الأماكن العميقة مما يؤدي إلى تخمر ( تفسخ ) المواد العضوية في الماء وانتشار الرائحة و الطعم غير المحبب ...وإن المعالجة التقليدية لمياه الصرف الصحي تخفض تركيز الفوسفور من حوالي 15-20 في المياه الخامية إلى 10-15 في المياه الخارجة من المعالجة الميكانيكية ...لذلك لابد من معالجة معمقة لهذه المياه لازالة الفوسفور الزائد‏ .


----------



## مهندس بيئي 2010 (17 مارس 2010)

ارجو ان تستفيد من هذا الموضوع


----------



## نبيل محمد عمار (24 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو الأفادة أن امكن عن تأثير ارتفاع الملوحة فى مياة الصرف الصحي الىppm6000 علي البكتريا الهوائية فى محطات العالجة الثلاثية المدمجة 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## علاءحامدمحمد (28 أكتوبر 2011)

*اشكركم على المعلومات*​


----------



## دينا ابراهيم يوسف (16 نوفمبر 2011)

معلومات عن أنواع المصافي في محطات المعالجة الرجاء بالصور


----------



## sorea (13 يوليو 2012)

thanks


----------



## moohha85 (8 يناير 2013)

شكرا على الموضوع، وجزى الله العضو مهندس بيئي 2010 خيرا على اضافته


----------



## نيرر (8 مارس 2013)

أرجو معرفة نسب المواد الكيماوية التي يجب وضعها وخلطها علي كميات الصرف


----------

